# Moms out there-please share your opinion..



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just want to share this and see if anyone feels as I do. My daughter, who is in 3rd grade, received an invitation to a child's birthday party in her class. Attached to the invitation was a card from Learning Express (an educational toy store) indicating that the birthday girl was registered there!! Are you kidding?? I take her to at least 10 birthday parties a year, and never have I come across this. Personally, I think it's very presumptuous and flat out tacky. What ever happened to "come to my house, celebrate my birthday, eat some cake and ice cream and have fun." ? Of course we always bring a nice gift, but geez! Is this common where any of you live? Does anyone else out there find that this is nuts??


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My son is in third grade also. No, I've never heard of that but I suppose it eliminates duplicate presents and the child gets the things she/he likes. I'm not really opposed to it, but it does take the fun out of opening your presents and getting a surprise.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I had the same experience years ago . It was when Espirit was reallly hot in the Bay area .. 
It was suggested that we buy something for the young girl in question there as that is what she had requested .. Hmmnn !!
I agree when did the person having the party decide what gifts the guests should bring and how much we should spend .. This is a birthday party - not a wedding and as far as I know children do not register for gifts .
We declined ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I had the same experience years ago . It was when Espirit was reallly hot in the Bay area ..
> It was suggested that we buy something for the young girl in question there as that is what she had requested .. Hmmnn !!
> I agree when did the person having the party decide what gifts the guests should bring and how much we should spend .. This is a birthday party - not a wedding and as far as I know children do not register for gifts .
> We declined ..


*DITTO !!!!!! I'd be put off by this too. :suspicious: *

In fact, I would go out of my way NOT to get something on the list!!! hehehe


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a fourth grader and a senior in high school so I've been doing birthdays awhile and have never received an invite with a registry included. I agree with ya'..... in my opinion weddings, wedding showers and baby showers are the only time it's appropriate to tell someone what you want them to give you. 

As far as I'm concerned, children's birthday parties are out of control all together. It's not cake and ice cream in the garage with a few friends anymore. It's themes and venues and bigger and better each year! Honestly, sometimes the goodie bags have more in them than what we gave as gifts as kids! (And I'm not THAT old, even if I do sound like it!!!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You know Ann, you bring up a really good point. In fact, last year was the first year we had a low key, "old school" birthday party. Some of my daughter's friends just came over. Imagine!! They had more fun doing the dumb karaoke, playing Wii, and tie dyeing t shirts than the other extravaganzas past that cost me a small fortune. Let's see-there was party at the Zoo, the gymnastics party, the Sweet & Sassy make over and photo shoot party, the Fairy Tea Party, and I was actually racking my brain trying to come up with a new idea. Then I thought how ridiculous I was being, and thankfully came to my senses. Kids are soooooooooo overindulged. My daughter was actually whining for a cell phone this week, because many of her friends have one and she doesn't. 8 year olds. Ridiculous.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Did you see where the Jonas Bro's.. I think it was Nick, rented out Dodgers stadium for his bday so he and his friends could play on the field. WOW!

Im not a mom, but I would be put off by it too. At least it was an educational store and not a clothing one. Maybe the mom was trying to get better things than just toys. 

Buy her a book.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No Melissa, I hadn't heard that one about the Jonas brothers-talk about overindulgence!
I guess the what's unfortunate about this whole thing is that kids have come to expect "things" so much more now. It's not enough to spend time with your buddies and have fun-they expect that gift too and not just any one but the one they ask for. If I really want her to have a particulat something, I get it for her myself. I admit that it's my fault that I buy my kid way more than I ever got (and you know, I was none the wiser-I never cared!). Really it seems that kids never want for anything anymore. They ask and it magically appears.
Your dogs are absolutely beautiful by the way. I'm relatively a newbie, and never got a chance to tell you. The avatar of them is priceless.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa, 

The Jonas brothers are like 20yrs old or more... I used to think they were kids to for some odd reason.. lol

The remind me of those hanson kids..lol

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a problem with that, but I also don't do big birthday parties. I let them have a sleepover either before or after their birthday, that way the guest don't feel the need to bring presents. We celebrate their bdays here at home. I also didn't send out invitations when my daughter graduated from high school. I just don't agree with that kind of thing.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

WE have 3 children and have never received an invitation with a registry...geez!!!
We also started to alternate our kids parties. They get a party on even birthdays and have shopping birthdays on odd ones. They love the shopping. ... We take the money we would have spent on a party...they get to spend it wherever they want on whatever they want. I actually do not fuss about what they buy for once!!!LOL!! They also get to go out to dinner with me at their restaurant of choice. It is a really fun evening and the kids enjoy their shopping birthdays just as much as the birthday parties... My favorite party was for my eldest whose birthday is in JAn...we rented the pool at the ymca for 2 hours complete with lifeguard for $50.00... It was snowing outside but we had a great pool party indoors... Susan


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Melissa,
> 
> The Jonas brothers are like 20yrs old or more... I used to think they were kids to for some odd reason.. lol
> 
> ...


I was thinking New Kids on The Block-but I'd really be dating myself !!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha.. oh thats funny.. my wife is at the New Kids on The Block concert RIGHT NOW!!!! They should really change their name to 'middle age on the block'.. lol


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I have an incredible birthday party story . . . when my daughter was 4 or 5 (now 25) she was invited to a birthday party. The mother of the birthday boy was a professor in a local university. The party was held in a meeting room at the university. So I drop my daughter off at the party and there are a bunch of college age kids helping out. I leave the party and don't think too much about this. I return a few hours later and pick up my daughter. I ask her how the party was and she tells me it was very boring . . . first they weighed her and measured her height . . . then she sat with an older girl and was asked a lot of questions . . . then she drew some pictures that the girl asked her to draw . . . then she had to tell a story about her drawing . . . then they had some cake and sang happy birthday. I called the mother of the birthday boy, who was a fairly good friend of mine at the time and said "What's up with the party". She explains to me that she had to make up a child psych class which was cancelled because of bad weather and she figured she would kill two birds with one stone . . . She combined her child psych class with the birthday party and had her students test the children at the party . . . I went balistic . . . I couldn't even believe she was telling me this . . . I suggested that she needed permission to test the children and complained that she tested the children in the first place. . . her response was that it was really off the record because if it was on the record she would have had to charge us for the testing . . . AMAZING . . . I was so ticked off that I told her I was going to complain to the university . . . turns out her husband was the head of the psych department.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

To get back on topic . . . I think it is a little tacky to register for gifts for a child's birthday party. I remember even going back to when my kids were young the parties were getting way out of hand. 

A few years ago, I felt so sorry for one of my employees who is a single mom that I loaned her some money so she could put together a jewelry making party for her daughter. Whatever happened to pin the tail on the donkey and some birthday cake!

If you survive the parties for the younger kids, wait until you get to the sweet 16's . . . I'm certain that the majority of the weddings in this country cost less than the sweet 16's that my kids were invited to.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

arlene said:


> I have an incredible birthday party story . . . when my daughter was 4 or 5 (now 25) she was invited to a birthday party. The mother of the birthday boy was a professor in a local university. The party was held in a meeting room at the university. So I drop my daughter off at the party and there are a bunch of college age kids helping out. I leave the party and don't think too much about this. I return a few hours later and pick up my daughter. I ask her how the party was and she tells me it was very boring . . . first they weighed her and measured her height . . . then she sat with an older girl and was asked a lot of questions . . . then she drew some pictures that the girl asked her to draw . . . then she had to tell a story about her drawing . . . then they had some cake and sang happy birthday. I called the mother of the birthday boy, who was a fairly good friend of mine at the time and said "What's up with the party". She explains to me that she had to make up a child psych class which was cancelled because of bad weather and she figured she would kill two birds with one stone . . . She combined her child psych class with the birthday party and had her students test the children at the party . . . I went balistic . . . I couldn't even believe she was telling me this . . . I suggested that she needed permission to test the children and complained that she tested the children in the first place. . . her response was that it was really off the record because if it was on the record she would have had to charge us for the testing . . . AMAZING . . . I was so ticked off that I told her I was going to complain to the university . . . turns out her husband was the head of the psych department.


Unbelievable!! I have to share this with my hubby!!
I bet it's very amusing when you both think of it now-makes for a great conversation-oh, those crazy 80's....


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I totally agree - a birthday registry is going too far.

I actually boycott "goodie bags". They are the most ridiculous things at the party. They are full of junk - pencils (Not junk, but I can't tell you how many pencils we have around the house that my daughter won't sharpen because they are too pretty), erasers, little gimmicky toys like a super cheap yo-yo that won't work, etc. My kids usually throw in their junk drawer an hour later. Then, we end up keeping all of that junk because the kids can't part with them even though they don't even look at it - ever. I do have things for the kids. For example, at my sons Star Wars we gave them a small lego Star Wars thing to put together, and at my daughters "flip-flop" party - I bought cheap flip-flops and had the girls tye un-inflated balloons around them and I gave them cheap $1 intertubes they used at the pool (more of a safety measure and relief of worry). I used to spend approximately $5 for junk in the goodie bag. I now try to spend that, but on something they can actually use or enjoy. Birthdays really have gone overboard. But if they must -at least make it useful and let the kids decide what to buy their friends. That is part of the joy of wishing someone "Happy Birthday".

For past 2 years, I also give my kids a certain dollar amount for their birthdays. I ask - do you want a big party or a big present? Do you want me to make you a $2 cake from scratch with that money or do you want me to buy a $20 cake? They are making good choices on their parties now, I might add. I know this is a bit extreme, but it DOES make them realize adults must live by a budget. My kids get spoiled on their birthdays and Christmas. The rest of the year - I buy them only what they need. They have plenty of opportunities to earn money if they want to buy something. I'll let you know in 20 years if it helped or not. LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My mother once told me to stop putting my children on a pedestal.....you know, having OUR world revolve around THEM. I should have listened to her! Drat, I hate when that happens! It's only gotten worse since I raised mine (they are 26 and 24). We have a generation or two of memememe kids. Some of you sound as if you are trying to change that and raise financially responsible kids who don't EXPECT their parents to pay for EVERYTHING they WANT! I sure wish I could turn back the clock and do a few things differently. I honestly think I would miss a few ball games so my DH and I to go out and eat, then the kids would know that WE were important too! Then, they could tell us all about it later and we couldn't judge their performance in anyway, shape or form! We really need to get back to "less is more", especially with our children!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, that'd really put me off as well! I guess if it was to an educational place, she was trying to put out there that her daughter doesn't need any more random toys. I soooo get that. But, still..kind of tacky, IMHO.

We do a "big" party when the kids get to kindergarten. Before that, they don't have a whole lot of friends. And this is the yr, they invite the whole class if that's what they choose. Last yr, my son only wanted 5 kids from class. He'd already decided who his friends were, and didn't understand why kids invite those that they never play with. Good point, lol. My oldest son's first party was at a children's musuem. Second son did an ice skating party. Third, at a place called Fun City (kind of like chuck e cheese, minus the rat and a lot more fun) All reasonalble priced parties. 
After that, they can have a couple friends over to go to a movie, or skating. Sleep over, etc. My 4th grader has gotten a few invitations from kids I've never heard of in the last couple wks. I toss them out. I think it's a bit self indulgent to allow a kid to have a big party year, after year, after year.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, I've never seen that done before. I'd probably just get whatever gift I was going to get for the birthday child, and include a gift receipt.

I'm guessing that the birthday child's mom probably thought it would be easier to let people know their preference - instead of having to field many "What would s/he like for her/his birthday?" Still, I think it is more polite to _wait _for people to ask that question than to presumptuously include a store card.

Lately around here, I've noticed more "last minute" birthday parties happening. Talking to the moms about it, most of them say their kids already have too much stuff and don't want people to bring presents. So, they do it this way ("Let's all gather after the soccer game and go to the pool"). But that might be because I have boys and they are getting older. We did more "planned out" birthday parties when they were younger.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My daughter is also in third grade. Around here, the parties often have the whole grade invited (about 40-50 kids). We rent out the skating rink or something.

More and more, I am seeing two things going on. First, the "goody bags" have expensive stuff in them like cds, games, etc. I refuse to buy gifts for children who we have invited to our party. Secondly, children are starting to say "No gifts; please make a charitable donation to the child's favorite charity" (usually an animal shelter or something). 

We tend to give something out. Like last year, we painted clear glass xmas ornaments and put the year (end of Nov bday). She had fun and then gave her creations to her friends. This year, I think we are going to the indoor water park (Great Wolf Lodge) in TX (not the whole grade; just us!).
Karen


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Parties...*

My daughter's favorite moments were quiet parties...just a few kids coming over. Often the bigger ones end up with sugar sick kids and anxious birthday child.

Our friends had two ponies and a goat and a sheep. I said thanks for setting this up...and expectations!

I hate group gifts too. I usually make my own gifts and don't like the pressure of group gifts...but I know for busy folks this is easier. And nicer for the teacher than getting all starbucks gift certificates or mugs. We did get together and get her a massage certificate which she loved.

I keep remembering these are guides. I don't have to follow it. I gave a child a gift that wasn't name brand and he complained. Well, tough.

Manners have changed with our overindulged children. It is sad. Alana is 11 and still prefers small parties. Last year we took one friend to Build a Bear and that was the party. Another year we took one friend to a baseball game.

I did give a big party once, it was fun, but i won't do it again. It was so expensive. Alana didn't even play with the toys she was given and I have regifted them. That is a bit much.

I don't even need things. I had a fifty year party two years ago and got some lovely gifts from friends. And honestly, I didn't need them although they were appreciated. I will ask that instead of gifts, a contribution to HRI would be appreciated...even then I guess people might think it is rude if I have a party again.

We did do one gift exchange at a child's party. Everyone brought one gift, and they all exchanged (and these were gently used toys). It worked when they were small. Now older, they are much more particular.

Either on the giving or receiving end...it seems like too much. So what do we do?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Alec is at a birthday party right now. There are only three other kids. They are going apple picking and they are going to watch a movie tonight and do a sleepover. Next weekend is his party. This year, we are doing a party at Krazy City with a total of 8 kids. All his other parties have been at our house. We usually have a BBQ type party with all the adults staying and mingling. We rent a bounce house for the kids so they have fun while we drink! Now that he's turning 8, the bounce house is too kiddy for him and his friends, so we went the other route.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I didn't really answer your question......I think sending out gift registries for a child's birthday party is about the silliest thing I've ever heard of!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it's insane! My kids have a few friends over, or now that they're older, they get to choose where we eat out and they get a nice gift. My kids mail thank you notes, it's not often they get those after a party though. So many nice things have gone and thank you notes are one of them!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think it's insane! My kids have a few friends over, or now that they're older, they get to choose where we eat out and they get a nice gift. My kids mail thank you notes, it's not often they get those after a party though. So many nice things have gone and thank you notes are one of them!


I totally agree about the thank you notes. Manners have gone by the wayside it seems!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

As the parent, you can chose how you raise your children. When you receive a note about registry with the invitation, you can let your children know how inappropriate it is to ask for a gift.

You have the option of doing yearly birthday parties or a different celebration. I had 3 boys and they had birthday parties when they were 1 (family visited from out of state, but the kids only remembere because of the pics), 4 (a field trip with friends), and 7 (sleep over). The other years, we enlisted them in the way to celebrate--dinner out, baseball game, etc. Sometimes a best friend was invited.

Regarding thank you notes. Children do not instinctively know that this is proper. They need to be taught. My kids were not allowed to use the gifts that they received until all thank you notes were written. 

My children are 25, 23, and 22. They have their faults but they know how to write Thank you notes in a timely fashion.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I can't imagine my kids getting a registration card with a birthday invitation...that's so strange. 
We have two birthday's to attend this weekend...One was yesterday..a simple cake and ice cream party with about 30 kids running every which way..lol
Tomarrow's party should be fun. My Best friend's daughter is having a "Fairy Treasure Hunt" in a "magical" forest. The kids will work as a group to solve clues given to them and each clue will lead to a piece of "fairy princess" clothing...by the end they should have an entire outfit. 
My daughter is SOOOOO excited... 
We usually stick to small gatherings of family and close friends....I tried a big party one year but it's way to much work.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I threw "invite everybody in the class" parties the first couple of years my sons were in school as an attempt at meeting the kids and parents my sons were going to school with. After those ages it doesnt' happen around here much.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm...I don't know how I feel about the gift registry thing. I think it's tacky. But on the other hand, I never know what to get other kids for their birthdays and usually end up getting gift cards, so I guess in that regard it would be helpful. But what happens when you decide to get something else other than what's on the registry...does that make YOU tacky? I would never send something like that in an invitation myself.

We always have a blast for my kids' birthday parties...they definitely look forward to them every year, and honestly? It's never about the presents for them. My oldest son's birthday is right before Halloween, so we started doing a bonfire/hayride party at night. The kids have so much fun! We roast weiners and marshmallows. The kids get flashlights as party favors...we figure that's something they can use at the party while they are running around and playing games, etc. Piper's birthday is the day after Christmas...tough time to plan a party, but I refuse to let her special day get eaten up by the holidays. For her party last year, we did a gingerbread house party...the kids who came got to decorate their own gingerbread houses (my mom and I pre-built them), and that was their favor. Miles hasn't really had a big party yet. He's only 4, and just started Pre-K this year. He'll probably have his first big party next year. I love their parties as much as they do...it's so much fun to watch them having fun with their friends. And we like alot of the parents, so we get to visit with them too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We tend to center it more around family. All of the kids birthdays are during the school year but everyone gets up and we sing with a candle in a muffin. One year the muffins were still hot so the candle melted into it, they still laugh about that one! I pack their lunches so there's a silly note in with a special snack (usually candy since I don't put that in lunches) and then we have cake after dinner. I make the cake, whatever they choose, and they don't look nearly as fancy as a store bought cake but they think the decorations I do are funny. (Because they're usually messy!)

We've had some special cakes I've made, a sleep-over cake that was adorable for my daughter, a Nemo cake for DH when he had salt water fish, and a UGA cake a few times. Seems like it's much more fun when you do it yourself, especially when the kids get to help.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

arlene said:


> I have an incredible birthday party story . . . when my daughter was 4 or 5 (now 25) she was invited to a birthday party. The mother of the birthday boy was a professor in a local university. The party was held in a meeting room at the university. So I drop my daughter off at the party and there are a bunch of college age kids helping out. I leave the party and don't think too much about this. I return a few hours later and pick up my daughter. I ask her how the party was and she tells me it was very boring . . . first they weighed her and measured her height . . . then she sat with an older girl and was asked a lot of questions . . . then she drew some pictures that the girl asked her to draw . . . then she had to tell a story about her drawing . . . then they had some cake and sang happy birthday. I called the mother of the birthday boy, who was a fairly good friend of mine at the time and said "What's up with the party". She explains to me that she had to make up a child psych class which was cancelled because of bad weather and she figured she would kill two birds with one stone . . . She combined her child psych class with the birthday party and had her students test the children at the party . . . I went balistic . . . I couldn't even believe she was telling me this . . . I suggested that she needed permission to test the children and complained that she tested the children in the first place. . . her response was that it was really off the record because if it was on the record she would have had to charge us for the testing . . . AMAZING . . . I was so ticked off that I told her I was going to complain to the university . . . turns out her husband was the head of the psych department.


You actually should have complained to the Institutional Review Board. Minors cannot participate in any research study without consent from the parents. It's a major human subjects violation and wouldn't have been in the hands of the husband at all.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This is almost funny, but really it's not. Truly a reflection of how crazy "object-centric" we've become swapping "things we want" for great memories/experiences. Quite sad really.

I have two children, ages 8 and 4, and although we've not experienced this "registering" scenario, they have been to parties coming home with so many prizes I've often thought the adult throwing the party must have taken out a second mortgage on their home! 

I've thrown a few parties for my kids, and I am a bit crazy with wanting a "theme" party but I've always been like that. Meanwhile, I've given away "prize" bags, but they are filled with minimal and hopefully meaningful gifts. I also try and give the kids something they will actually use, vs. the crap that just fills up the house...For example, last year we had a little peanut butter and jelly sandwich "tea" party birthday for my daughter. I invited the moms and daughters (and one son) to dress up and eat pb & jelly sandwiches with the crusts cut off, decorate their own cupcakes (they were already frosted so they just used candy/sprinkles), and drink "tea" aka lemonade. When they went home their "gift" was the cute little kids plate and cup they used at the party. Their plate/cup combo was a cute matching set I got at Target, on sale, of course!

Another party I had was a "box" party where I got a bunch of big boxes from my local grocery store and hardware/appliance store and the kids got to decorate their boxes and make things. We had Papa Murphy pizzas and I sent them home with a small box filled with candy and a yoyo. It was fun to see how creative the kids were. 

Also, I've always made sure I keep the party under three hours, it's amazing how slowly even that time goes...and I end the party by reading a book to the kids, while we wait for their parents to pick them up. I get a book from a library that goes with the "theme" and it's crazy how quiet and wonderfully settled down this gets the kids, even eight year olds!

So, yeah, that whole registering thing for a birthday party is crazy! I usually buck the registering for a gift system altogether, whatever the occasion. I usually knit something for a baby shower, and give a wedding couple three bottles of nice wine-one for their first anniversary, one for their third, and one for their fifth. Someone did this for me and my hubby and it was so cool to see those years go by.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have very mixed feelings about the registry. In one way it eliminates the guessing of what the child might not have, but it takes the fun out of letting your child pick what they what to give. My observation with a lot of the family parties is most children are not really allowed to pick the gift for a friend, their parents pick it. 

As for thank you notes, I totally blame the parents for not instructing their children on sending notes. With my grand daughters I ask them how they would feel if they continually went out of their way to do something nice for someone and no one ever acknowledged it. With most people being so hard to buy for we started a rule in our family, if you receive money you have to let the giver know what you spent the money for or you forfeit next years gift. This has worked great for us.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I guess if you look on the bright side, it sure makes your shopping easier. I've taken my grandkids shopping for birthday gifts for their friends parties and I wander around the store forever trying to guess what to get. Who knows what they all ready have, they seem to have everything these days.
JMHO
Carole


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Last year was Logan 1st year of preschool. It was all out competition for birthday parties. Logan was invited to 6 in a 2 week peroid! And his came at the same time. Most of the boys were horrid so we made other plans, one of the mothers had a wish list attached. I tell our family we register at Walmart and Toys R Us (since we live away from all our families). I never tell others, if they ask what he likes, I just name something different off the lists. 

I invited 3/5 girls out of the whole class of 16! None of the boys. We had ours at the local YMCA where I work, pizza, cupcake cake, in the Wall-E theme. Yes, I likely went overboard with the goodie bags and such, but they had fun. They have some party rooms, go carts, mini golfing, and a two story climbing complex for the kids to play in.

One of the parties we did attend was nice and relaxed at a park. They had 3 different crafts, sand painting, make a picture frame with Popsicle sticks,and tye-dye shirts! It was fun. And, other was at the local Children's Museum. Laid back and fun for the kids. My 2 cents on only getting educations gifts, well, you can get a kid all the educational toys you want, but the kid could still be a bit dim...Kids deserve to have fun things for their birthday. I get Logan books for him to read, but they were like Wall-e and such, things he likes. His favorite gift was a Harry Potter costume I told his God Mother he had been wanting. I want him to have an imagination, as well as being smart. I think some parents are so uppity in the fact they think they can force their kids to overachieve. They have their whole life to critically think about stuff, let them play!!

Thank you notes, We hand stamped them and I made him sign his name to everyone thanking them for attending his 4th birthday party and the wonderful------ gift. I just think it is in good taste to do them. I was never encouraged to growing up, but I wanted my son to do them.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the idea of the donation to a good cause is a great idea but young children do not understand it at an early age .. 
Later in life they may understand if their parents take the time to explain it in a way they can understand it ..
I can certainly relate to the fact that most children have everything . when I ask my son what I should buy as a gift he says a book .. We do not need any more toys Mom! I get tired of reading the same bedtime story every night so just get us some new books .. 
Sounds like a plan to me ..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I can remember being 5 years old and having a birthday party. The door bell rang and I ran to get it. There was a kid standing there with no present. I told the kid to go home and come back with a present!!! I remember it well. My poor mom.
Carole


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I can remember being 5 years old and having a birthday party. The door bell rang and I ran to get it. There was a kid standing there with no present. I told the kid to go home and come back with a present!!! I remember it well. My poor mom.
> Carole


Ha! That's priceless!


----------

